# 2008 All Star Game Thread West vs. East...



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Go BRoy!!! West 152 East 147 with vary little defence played.:cheers:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

It was pretty cool to hear Brandon announced with the All-Stars.

And the game begins with two turnovers. Nice.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

What a boring game. How did these guys get voted in for the West starters?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

iverson is ticking me off and i really get no joy in watching carmelo play


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

BRANDONS IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woot


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Allen Iverson ruined that first quarter.

And Roy is 1-1. Woo hoo!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

1-1..smooth


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

man..cp3 to Brandon....oh please someday :drool:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Roy is owning!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

6 points, 2 rebounds in 2 minutes - not too shabby


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Worst all-star game uniforms ever. Fronts of the west is white while the back of the east is silver but looks a bit white.....cracy.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well it didn't take long for Roy to get those All-Star jitters out.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Xericx said:


> Worst all-star game uniforms ever. Fronts of the west is white while the back of the east is silver but looks a bit white.....cracy.


95-96 would like to disagree


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

the reserves are actually playing ball,nice to see..roy is en fuego


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

damn starters come back in and its all oops...so boring, just play fundamental basketball..as i type that...poor Broy


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh Brandon.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Brandon: You've got to make your dunks!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

It's amazing that he even got it near the rim from where he caught it. If he had made it that would have been amazing.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Wasn't a great pass off the backboard by Paul. Brandon had to reach for that big time.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

That would have been sick if he would have finished that. A missed dunk in the All-Star game is pretty rough, I'm sure he'll get razzed on the bench for a bit.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

roy now leading the west in scoring lol


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, the West is so sloppy compared to the East.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

iverson just cost roy 2 pts with a terrible pass


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I hope Roy gets the same amount of pt in the 2nd half...and ugh..NO MORE NUGGETS! Iverson is out of control and Melo is a black hole (obviously no racism intended, see movie Eddie)


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> I hope Roy gets the same amount of pt in the 2nd half...and ugh..NO MORE NUGGETS! Iverson is out of control and Melo is a black hole (obviously no racism intended, see movie Eddie)


Both Melo and Dirk have yet to pass it back out. Brandon on the other hand has looked for the open man... unfortunately the open man tends to be boozer and carlos can't hit a jumper to save his life.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

BRoy putting a nice smile on my face  I think I have a man crush on him...in a non sexual way hehe.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i wonder why tim duncan and yao played such limited minutes


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yao is worthless in a run-and-shoot all-star game. Duncan isn't built for that either.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Great half time show!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Roy is leading the west in points and second in rebounds, but I really wanted to see that dunk. But he certainly belongs out there.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

It will be interesting to see how many minutes Byron Scott gives Brandon in the second half. He's easily playing the best basketball for the west, so he should get some more burn.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

can we go a segment without talking about lebron..geeze..this is why i didn't like mj..show some love to other players


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

iverson..pot..meet kettle


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

whoopee the AI Melo show 

/sarcasm


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

sure would be nice if Brandon touched the ball


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Brandon's had a solid if not flashy outing ... I'm just glad he's not killing himself out there, we need him rested for Tuesday.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Vote Roy for MVP!

http://www.nba.com/allstar2008/mvp/vote.jsp


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

And Brandon ties it up!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

melo -11
iverson -14
roy +10
paul +16


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i just voted!


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Roy is gobbling up the starters minutes with his heady play, I love it!:yay:


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Brandon had another sick hand switching layup!! Nice.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

This just shows how much respect Byron Scott has for Roy, playing him in the 4th.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

Roy and Chris Paul is a pretty dynamite backcourt.

Looks like east will win but Roy has a great line 

18 points (8-10), 9 rebounds, 5 assits, plus a block and a steal. 

Best line of anyone on the West except Paul.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

excellent game from Brandon almost a double double!! Great to see him get so much burn in the game, even if it means he's probably going to be tired.


----------



## VenomXL (Jan 22, 2008)

Bah, if Dirk would have hit Brandon in the corner instead of forcing it up the West could have had a shot.

None the less, I'm very proud of how Roy represented the Blazers tonight. I'm one happy fan.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

roy also the only player on the west (other than kobe) without a turnover


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Jesus I just looked at the stat line again. Roy and Paul with the most minutes played at 29 each for the west. Only dwight howard and Lebron had more with 30 and 31 respectively.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Roy played VERY well tonight. Consistent, didn't force a thing and ended up playing well in every aspect while getting some nice numbers. I was impressed.


----------



## tucsonhanny (Feb 3, 2008)

YugoslavianMtnHound said:


> Roy and Chris Paul is a pretty dynamite backcourt.
> 
> Looks like east will win but Roy has a great line
> 
> ...


Brandon did the Blazers proud! How did he manage to get the most minutes of any West player? I thought all-star games weren't supposed to show his try abilities but both the rookie and this game were vintage Roy. Plus he plays very well in the running game if we had a point guard to push it up the floor.

Establishing the running game will be key for this team next year as Aldridge, Outlaw, Sergio, Rudy, and Webster would excel in the up and down game. Even Oden would be awesome in the transition game as the trailer. This game shows Roy can play fast as lane filler. He may not be the point guard to run the break but he can finish with no problems. Those are the players I want to see on the team next season and hopefully Nate will let these run and KP will find us a point guard to push the tempo.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man, I wish Roy took a couple more shots. He was a little too passive, even for Roy's standards...but it showed a lot for him to play all of the 4th quarter and the most minutes on the West. Roy is so scary efficient...he and Oden and LMA...YIKES


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I'm proud to say I'm a Brandon Roy fan.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Man, I wish Roy took a couple more shots. He was a little too passive, even for Roy's standards...but it showed a lot for him to play all of the 4th quarter and the most minutes on the West. Roy is so scary efficient...he and Oden and LMA...YIKES




he deferred a lot of shots mainly to dirk, which is fine considering it's his first AS game.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Best performance by a Blazer since Drexler went 22 Pts, 9 Reb, and 6 Ast in 1992.


----------



## timmay (Jan 14, 2008)

Take a look at ESPN's recap, the top performers on the right:

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=280217032

Go Brandon!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

timmay said:


> Take a look at ESPN's recap, the top performers on the right:
> 
> http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=280217032
> 
> Go Brandon!


Love it! Roy had the best all-around game on the West squad. Unbelievable. This puts Roy in the elite level of NBA players for sure.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Entity said:


> Best performance by a Blazer since Drexler went 22 Pts, 9 Reb, and 6 Ast in 1992.



2nd best ever in other words

i remember clyde being robbed of the MVP in that game so they give it to magic for sentimental reasons.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

the CP3 Roy backcourt is purely a fans wet dream, but they played really well together, that was fun to watch tonight.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

might thoughts, exactly.

Big compliment to Roy that he played at the end.

:yay::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Roy finished the game with no turnovers. The only other player on the West to do that was Kobe, and he only played three minutes.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I know I'll be treated like a troll for this, but I'll say it anyway.

That Roy did what he did wasn't an affirmation of his skills. It was an affirmation that he could play well in a (mostly) glorified exhibition. It's not like defense was big or like players tried their hardest for 3/4 of the game, so saying that he proved he belonged is a bit of a stretch. 

That's not a knock on Roy, but rather a reflection of the whole event. Whether you look at it as a great game against the game's best or closer to how I saw it, it doesn't change the fact that Roy had a really good game.

Now, that said ... I think the fact that he was in there in crunch time spoke louder than his numbers did. Because down the stretch, the game got close and competitive. And Roy was on the floor, more than holding his own.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

wastro said:


> Now, that said ... I think the fact that he was in there in crunch time spoke louder than his numbers did. Because down the stretch, the game got close and competitive. And Roy was on the floor, more than holding his own.


I completely agree with this. The fact that he was there with huge names like Duncan, Paul, Nowitzki, and Stoudemire really spoke about how poised he is and how much he's appreciated around the league.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> the CP3 Roy backcourt is purely a fans wet dream, but they played really well together, that was fun to watch tonight.


Man, I could only DREAM of having a backcourt here of Roy and Paul. That would just be sick.. and I'm sure KP is just hoping for a little little "shot" and possibility that CP3 can be available, but I doubt it now.

I hadn't been impressed too much when Paul played against us, but he did tonight and is an absolute game-changer. He can get by anyone, can score, can dish, can even hit the 3. What a player.

And is it just me or was Ray Allen more deserving of the All-Star MVP? The guy had to cancel a family trip to the Bahamas, then goes out and shoots lights out and basically wins the game for the East but James gets it. Gotta love "fan" voting, ie little kids who watch too much SportsCenter and ESPN.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Your 2009 Portland Trail Blazer backcourt


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I bet Kobe was thinking "Ya know if I would have been in the last five minutes of that game the west would have won!":cheers:


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

alext42083 said:


> Your 2009 Portland Trail Blazer backcourt


*wet dream*


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I completely agree with this. The fact that he was there with huge names like Duncan, Paul, Nowitzki, and Stoudemire really spoke about how poised he is and how much he's appreciated around the league.


And considering that Roy had been playing for 18 minutes consecutively at the end of the game. Maybe AI is used to that, but not even in Portland does Roy go for that long in one half. On the other hand, he only played for 29 minutes. Kobe would have been in at the end instead of him if he were healthy, or maybe Roy would have been playing instead of Dirk at the three like he did in the last half of the third. Who knows. That was some real props though.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Agree, Ray Allen should have been MVP. They had "fans vote online" so of course it became a popularity contest. The very thing that put Iverson and Anthony in the starting lineup and Wade ahead of Allen.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Rasheed Wallace for the East wins LVP.

I know he'd just as soon stay home with the family and get his rest. Let's hope next year the league agrees.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

crandc said:


> Agree, Ray Allen should have been MVP. They had "fans vote online" so of course it became a popularity contest. The very thing that put Iverson and Anthony in the starting lineup and Wade ahead of Allen.


I think it had more to do with them opening the voting at the beginning of the 4th quarter. At that point I do think Lebron had the best game for the East. Allen really opened it up near the end, but it might've been too late by then. Would be interesting to see how the votes spiked throughout the quarter, but I doubt the NBA releases that info. Though I do agree that player popularity will have an impact as well.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Man, I could only DREAM of having a backcourt here of Roy and Paul. That would just be sick.. and I'm sure KP is just hoping for a little little "shot" and possibility that CP3 can be available, but I doubt it now.
> 
> I hadn't been impressed too much when Paul played against us, but he did tonight and is an absolute game-changer. He can get by anyone, can score, can dish, can even hit the 3. What a player.


Hypothetically, would you trade Brandon Roy for Chris Paul? As long as the team wouldn't mutiny after losing their leader, I would do it after watching last night's game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Entity said:


> And considering that Roy had been playing for 18 minutes consecutively at the end of the game. Maybe AI is used to that, but not even in Portland does Roy go for that long in one half. On the other hand, he only played for 29 minutes. Kobe would have been in at the end instead of him if he were healthy, or maybe Roy would have been playing instead of Dirk at the three like he did in the last half of the third. Who knows. That was some real props though.


Disagree, Roy would have still been on the floor. Dirk would have been on the bench. Dirk was awful.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Zybot said:


> Hypothetically, would you trade Brandon Roy for Chris Paul? As long as the team wouldn't mutiny after losing their leader, I would do it after watching last night's game.


All homerism aside:

Absolutely, unequivocally, without hesitation ...

Hell no!

Don't get me wrong CP3 is an elite PG, and a presence on the floor, but it's Brandon's other intangible qualities that make him indispensable like his ability to take over a game in the 4th quarter, and his ability to post up, block shots, rebound and distribute, in addition to him just being one helluva good guy (by all accounts).

This is like saying I'd rather have Dan Marino instead of John Elway because one guy is more of a pure pocket passer; either way they are both at the top of their game.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Zybot said:


> Hypothetically, would you trade Brandon Roy for Chris Paul? As long as the team wouldn't mutiny after losing their leader, I would do it after watching last night's game.


it'd really depend on circumstances. on a team like Chicago, Paul fits much better than Roy. they have no low post dominator to structure their offense around, so they rely heavily on their guards to create. Roy is a good creator, but Paul will probably be the best in the game. 

on a team with a dominant center, you don't need a lot of creativity out of your guards. throw the ball to Oden, wait for the double team, exploit the opening. rinse and repeat. 

I'm not saying it'll be that easy for us next year, but down the road I see Oden as the kind of center you run that kind of an offense through. on a team like that, Roy's size and versatility is a more valuable asset to us than Paul's play making ability.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

mook said:


> it'd really depend on circumstances. on a team like Chicago, Paul fits much better than Roy. they have no low post dominator to structure their offense around, so they rely heavily on their guards to create. Roy is a good creator, but Paul will probably be the best in the game.
> 
> on a team with a dominant center, you don't need a lot of creativity out of your guards. throw the ball to Oden, wait for the double team, exploit the opening. rinse and repeat.
> 
> I'm not saying it'll be that easy for us next year, but down the road I see Oden as the kind of center you run that kind of an offense through. on a team like that, Roy's size and versatility is a more valuable asset to us than Paul's play making ability.


Good thoughts. My take is that PG and Center are the hardest positions to fill. With Oden and Paul you would have the two best young prospects at that position. You could always find a role player at SG. I just saw the way that Paul was working with a good big man like Amare, and was pretty impressed. I think Roy and Paul are fairly comparable, but you just wonder which cog would make the machine run best. Paul does have more NBA experience, so maybe Roy become even a better playmaker next year when Oden is suiting up. Seeing what I saw yesterday and putting chemistry issues aside, if I am KP and NO wants a Roy for Paul swap, I would have a hard time saying that the team wouldn't be better after the trade.


----------

